# Chemical Damage On Negatives



## AlanE (Apr 11, 2012)

I have processed 4 rolls of film and 2 of those have had significant chemical damage. It has been concentrated primarily on the last reel loop (outside of spool). The damage is pure white in the majority of the frames. After the first loop comes off the film is fine, with a few minor exceptions. I am thinking this is caused by a bad wrap and the film touching the next loop but it seems I would have the same issue on the piece it was in contact with. My other thought is I have a luminous watch, one where the numbers glow, could I be getting light damage from it? Any thoughts?



TMAX Developer 7 min @ 68 degrees  1/4 mix

TMY 400 film  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ArcaneExposure (Apr 11, 2012)

Your absolutely right, the film was probably touching. The reason it didn't affect the film on the inside of the loop it was touching is because the emulsion side of the film is the only part that gets developed, the backside which will be facing outward when your film is wound is made of acetate (plastic) and only serves to carry the emulsion layer.   

I don't believe its a chemical issue because the results would have been seen throughout the film. Normally what will happen in that case is you'll see an overall underdevelopment in the film.  You will be able to tell the film is underdeveloped as opposed to underexposed because the edgeprint on the film will be lighter than normal.    The other occasional contamination problems will show as little white (or clear)  streaky blobs.   

My suggestion would be to load your film so that the first part of the roll that goes in your real is the part that was taped to the spool on the inside of your film canister.  I never cut my film leader that way, because its a hassle and nobody cares if the leader gets developed.  I have been doing this for over 20 years now and it works great for me on every type of reel I've used. 

Good luck, Hope this helps.


----------



## AlanE (Apr 11, 2012)

Great advice ... Never would have thought to reverse the film.  Thanks for the info, ArcaneExposure!


----------



## AlanE (Apr 13, 2012)

ArcaneExposure - Tried your suggestion of loading the tape end first and it worked a whole lot better. Thanks again.


----------

